# Beretta owns Benelli



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Beretta does own benelli. :thumb: If you don't believe 
me go to wikipedia and look up Beretta. They also own a lot of other companies as well.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yup, been that way for a long time


----------



## spankylabs (Feb 27, 2011)

Really long time. Maybe longer than the expert has been alive even? Benelli even has a gas gun if you keep hammering that google button.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok guys, I've known this for a few years and most people I have told think I'm crazy.


----------



## Alicxesmine (Feb 4, 2015)

They also own Vursan, a Turkish manufacturer which produces an automatic shotgun that looks a lot like a Benelli to me,
Also, Sarka, which makes gun parts but not complete guns.


----------



## Alicxesmine (Feb 4, 2015)

They also own Vursan, a Turkish manufacturer which produces an automatic shotgun that looks a lot like a Benelli to me. 
Also, Sarka, which makes gun parts but not complete guns.

__________________________________________
expandable baton


----------

